# cleanout



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Are you serious? Can this be justified?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

pigskin plumber said:


> Are you serious? Can this be justified?


 Where did u find this Jsnoh's work???


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I rather pull a flush valve then the urinal to clear the drain


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Hope that stop works, good luck.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Hope that stop works, good luck.


If not I'm sure a floor drain is nearby...let it eat!:laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I honestly think that's good idea most urinals i have seen don't have clean outs remove flush valve ruin cable water goes down clean cut and dried. No pus salt and pubs to mess with. Btw you gonna mess with stop regardless if that was ther our not you still have to turn it off to pull the urinal


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

revenge said:


> I honestly think that's good idea most urinals i have seen don't have clean outs remove flush valve ruin cable water goes down clean cut and dried. No pus salt and pubs to mess with. *Btw you gonna mess with stop regardless if that was ther our not you still have to turn it off to pull the urinal*




Not nessacarily. Just watch that handle while your working 


Maybe it's a safety measure to keep people outta the clean out.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

What you meen how do you get tge urinal off without turning or removing flushvalve


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

As long as you don't trip the handle...water will not come out. You can remove the flushtube and then remove the urinal, without turning the water off.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok unscrew top nut then bottom nut to spud how do you clear the inch for for flush tube


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

revenge said:


> Ok unscrew top nut then bottom nut to spud how do you clear the inch for for flush tube


Last resort...Chisel some tile out above the stub out and viola... Now you have play!!:thumbup:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

You know what scary is when that flush valve starts pushing outward to the stop


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I loosen top nut nut at stop turn if i can if not pull off clear urinal replace vacum breaker and o ring bam game over lol


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

I've been plumbing 16 years and have never seen a urinal stop up. Not like your flushing solids. Just pee and water


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh it happens brother, I don't smell things very well, but stopped urinal is one of the worst stinks in the trade, right up there with grease trap stink.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep when your cable comes back with yellow looking cottage cheese cleared one today


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

revenge said:


> Yep when your cable comes back with yellow looking cottage cheese cleared one today


And usually has a bunch of hair wrapped up.


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

That just sounds bad I'm glad I haven't had to clear one


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Id say the pubes are the worst part of urinals

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Hope you're first one is a urinal from a bar our a stop bar


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

bkplumber said:


> I've been plumbing 16 years and have never seen a urinal stop up. Not like your flushing solids. Just pee and water


It must be our water out here cause I do at least 1 a week!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

bkplumber said:


> I've been plumbing 16 years and have never seen a urinal stop up. Not like your flushing solids. Just pee and water


 






Ask the boss to send you on more commercial calls. Then you too can have the privilege of meeting the piss crystals...........:laughing:


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I had to clean out my first one a few months back. 4 other plumbers had been there before me in the last 2 weeks & they all said the urinal needed replaced. The building was only 3 years old.
Snaked it, flushed with acid, good as new.


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

revenge said:


> Hope you're first one is a urinal from a bar our a stop bar


That's just wrong!


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Ask the boss to send you on more commercial calls. Then you too can have the privilege of meeting the piss crystals...........:laughing:


We do a lot of commercial work but only urinal work is leaky spuds or rebuild flush valves just never had one stop up. Of course were I'm from they are more likely to pee around back


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Just messing with you buddy lol


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

revenge said:


> Just messing with you buddy lol


I do remember the first remodel job and I had to bust out some old cast iron pipes under a house. I had a lap full of stuff I still don't want to know what was in it! And I'm still plumbing.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I hate pulling urinals. Piss crystals are the worst.

I used to do urinal stoppages all the time. Since they passed the Indoor Clean Air act here and banned smoking in resturants I rarely get any urinal stoppage calls.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Anyone ever tried the urinal auger?? I used to do a lot of these clogged urinals and was think about getting one to try out. Of course it only works if the stoppage is within a few feet.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Anyone ever tried the urinal auger?? I used to do a lot of these clogged urinals and was think about getting one to try out. Of course it only works if the stoppage is within a few feet.


Biggest waste of money to me. A $5 hand auger from Ferguson usually does the trick.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Anyone ever tried the urinal auger?? I used to do a lot of these clogged urinals and was think about getting one to try out. Of course it only works if the stoppage is within a few feet.


Waste of money imo. Just pull em and charge em!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Waste of money imo. Just pull em and charge em!


And get piss all over the floor? I will try my urinal auger first.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Might be good for getting calcified urine outta the trap. I think that would be about it.


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL, too funny from all. 

I absolutely hate urinals, especially when you have to no choice but to pull them. But as for this job.. seriously, wye off somewhere for a c/o or at least raise it a few inches over the valve.


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

Sticky pee scum is the worst


----------

